# How Much Beer Do You Have



## bindi (14/10/05)

Just did a stocktake in my sheds of beer maturing and now brewing.
As of this morning I have 321.67L maturing and 44L brewing [21 1st ferm 23cc] is this normal?
How much do you Guys have ?


----------



## joecast (14/10/05)

not nearly enough!! only about 30l between two batches all in bottles.
joe


----------



## T.D. (14/10/05)

That's a fine effort bindi!

I have 12 cases of beer that is ready to drink (so about 100 litres) and 22L of pilsner currently lagering :chug: 

This weekend will see the addition of another 25L of APA to the family.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (14/10/05)

I currently have 11 cases of full bottles spread throughout the house, one full 18L keg and about half a case of bottles in the fridge, plus two fermenters bubbling away  

PZ.


----------



## Ross (14/10/05)

Approx 160L on tap & 100L at various stages of ferment...

Sounds like you've got some drinking to do Bindi - do you need a hand?


----------



## quincy (14/10/05)

28 750ml long necks = 21 litres
Keg currently drinking = 10 litres (approx)
Keg gassed and ready to go = 20 litres
2 kegs CCing = 40 litres
3 x 23 batches in Primary = 69 litres

Total = 160 litres.

Cheers


----------



## bindi (14/10/05)

Yeah Ross love to show-off my brews good for the ego.
I hear you make a mighty fine drop, true?


----------



## Hopsta (14/10/05)

About 130ltrs on tap and 23 fermenting. You can never have enough though.


----------



## Ross (14/10/05)

bindi said:


> Yeah Ross love to show-off my brews good for the ego.
> I hear you make a mighty fine drop, true?
> [post="82754"][/post]​



I feel a session coming on


----------



## Stuster (14/10/05)

About 200 bottles in the garage so that's only about 75 litres. But I'm trying to rectify the situation before the weather gets too warm for more brews (no good temp control yet  ). Have 46litres in the fermenters now and grain for 4 more brews ready to go. Should see me through the summer. :chug:


----------



## Steve (14/10/05)

4 x 23 litre batches (bottled and carbin up) = 92l
3 x half batches (currently drinking) = 34l
Vault beer (couple of bottles from each brew) = 23l
1 x 23 litre in primary = 23l

TOTAL = 172 Litres

:beer: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## DrewCarey82 (14/10/05)

Only been brewing about must be hmmmmm, 5-6 weeks now.

But already have 50 x750 ML Long necks maturing about half ready to drink.

37.5 Litres there.

About 22 X 750ML that I am currently drinking nice tooheys old clone and a average coopers draught that isnt too bad(brewed it before i got on here and u peoples put idea's in my head lol about superior brews).

Another 16.5 litres there.

And another 46 litres in my fermentators(One cascade clone and a belgium ale) one racking which should be ready next wednesday for bottling.

So grandtotal 70.5 litres.

On average I am putting on a brew a week I cannot seem to get enough!

My old style brew is good its going down like water!!!


----------



## Doc (14/10/05)

Enough to keep me going (check my sig)  , although I'm leaving the outlaws at my place this weekend looking after the kids, so there might be a few litres less when I return on Sunday.

Doc


----------



## Jye (14/10/05)

About 60L conditioning and 2 half full kegs...Im actually looking forward to hearing the dreaded sound of co2 from the tap so I can try the next batch.

Mental note buy more kegs


----------



## Aussie Claret (14/10/05)

Only start in July this year and have 17 batches on the go.
46l in primaries 2 batches
23l secondary 1 batch
76l in kegs 4 batches 
approx.220 tallies at various stages of conditioning
30 stubbies. conditioning

I've been a busy little brewer, hehehe.

Time to drink a bit more! :chug: 
Cheers
AC


----------



## OLD DOG (14/10/05)

hi guys, 

first post. great subjects and enjoy the reading. 

4 x 19l kegs full,
2x 23l racked,
1x 23l fermenting.

and brewing about 1 a week

cheers from od :beer:


----------



## OCC (14/10/05)

got 6 cartons in cupboard conditioning
20l in the carboy just put on last night trying the new esb fresh wort
20l of pilsner cc'ing in the fridge
24 stubbies in the fridge waiting for me to get home 
occ


----------



## BRAD T (14/10/05)

60 x 750ml Lager (getting ready for summer) 45.0ltrs
30 x 750ml Weizen( as above) 22.5ltrs
20 x 750ml Stout 15.0ltrs
10 x 750ml Schwarzbier 7.5ltrs
18ltr Keg + 12 375ml Best Bitter 23ltrs
22.5ltrs Coopers Clone in Fermenter 22.5ltrs

Total 135.5ltrs

plus 20ltrs Cider

minus what I drink tonite

Definately not enough in stock

Cheers
BradT :chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## big d (14/10/05)

average out at about 120 at the moment plus another batch or 2 over the next few days.time for either a straight rauchbeer or a smoked porter.

cheers
big d


----------



## sluggerdog (14/10/05)

not enough that's for sure...

10 litres in a keg.

40 litres in cubes..

Had to move hosue recently so didn't brew for a while. trying to get the stocks up again now


----------



## JasonY (14/10/05)

You are all a bunch of piss-heads :lol: 

I only have about 100L of which 80L is in a ready to consume state.  

I need a bigger beer fridge h34r:


----------



## Murray (14/10/05)

I only have about 28L in kegs and 20L in a fermenter h34r:


----------



## big d (14/10/05)

i need either more fermenters or larger fermenters.gotta catch up with some of you stock piling brewers.oh and another LARGE fridge.


----------



## Airgead (14/10/05)

Lets see...

*quick mental stocktake*

Theres about a case of braggot left so about 10l.
2 cases of oatmeal stout - 20l
2 cases of brown ale bottle conditioning - 20l
A few off bottles of experimental brews - 5l
2 cases of cider - 20l

All up 75l or so.

Nothing in the fermenters though. I'm doing another brew in a couple of weeks and may put on another batch of cider this weekend cos I can't stand an empty brew room.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## devo (14/10/05)

I'm all out as of last night  

I've 38lt of American pale ale fermenting but still 2 weeks away from drinking.


----------



## mikem108 (14/10/05)

Got 2 x cold kegs 38l
1 x keg maturing 19l
2 x 3 gal kegs ready to drink 20l (2nd fridge has a a fermenter ccing so I fit these two kegs of vienna in there)
1 x 23l ccing
4-5 cases of stubies maturing 24l

All up about 100litres


----------



## jayse (14/10/05)

Iv'e got plenty of beer don't you worry about that. I won't be going thirsty any time soon. :chug: 


Iam gunna crawl
Jayse


----------



## vlbaby (14/10/05)

Geezzzusss there's some serious brewers out there. I only have about 8L in one keg, and 20L in one fermenter at the moment. I still never run out of beer though.
Admitably i'm only brewing just for myself.

vlbaby.


----------



## TidalPete (14/10/05)

Around 110 litres with a 23litre Coopers Clone fermenting, but less in the morning.  

:beer:


----------



## ryanator (14/10/05)

I have about 10 cartons ready for drinking, 2 cartons maturing, and a dark ale in the fermenter.

Too much beer! Is there such a problem?

:beer:


----------



## bindi (14/10/05)

Hey Pete your only in the next suburb, what have you got in the 110 L ? I have heaps and I feel a session coming on :beer: . What about you Mick C also next suburb.


----------



## Murray (14/10/05)

vlbaby said:


> Geezzzusss there's some serious brewers out there. I only have about 8L in one keg, and 20L in one fermenter at the moment. I still never run out of beer though.
> Admitably i'm only brewing just for myself.
> 
> vlbaby.
> [post="82860"][/post]​



Another subscriber to the 'beer is best consumed fresh' school of thought


----------



## Asher (14/10/05)

1 & 1/2 kegs of english pale ale
2 kegs of Berlinner Weisse
2 kegs of Big IPA
1 keg of Dortmunder export
2 fermenters of Czech Pills

so ~ 170 litres not including bottles....

Brewing a hefe next weekend to top up for summer before I move house & beging renovating...  

Asher for now


----------



## Snow (14/10/05)

i've got about 90L maturing, drinking 30L in kegs and 46L currently brewing. And just for variety's sake, I've got about 2 cartons of commercial beer on hand. Although, with a big camping trip to Moreton Island coming up, I'm a bit concerned about how I'll fare come Christmas :unsure: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Thommo (24/10/05)

Not as much as I had before the weekend.

Moved house about three weeks ago and haven't brewed in a month, finally put one down in the new place on Friday night. Had my brother and an old school mate over on Sunday, a bit of my stock seems to have gone missing. Thankfully the buggers left me the bottles though.

1 1/2 cases of Bock
1 1/2 of Ginger Beer (alcoholic of course)
1 1/2 of Blonde
2 n a bit of Bitter
2 of Stout
2 of an Aussie Lager
And a Hahn premium clone in the primary.

Hopefully putting on a Dark Wheat tonight cause the missus will be home late from work, so no naggin about putting up shelves or painting bathrooms.

Gonna have to ask for a keg system for Cristmas I think. (No chance!)


----------



## Zwickel (24/10/05)

gday brewmates,

currently I have

9 Kegs (19Liter) filled by Pilsener
3 Kegs of Corona-Clone
2 Kegs Weizen

then I guess around 30Litres Helles in bottles

... and the next batch is already fermenting, 60Liter Corona-Clone.

befor you may ask me, yes I have a big Familiy (Relatives and theire friends, since Im brewing beer, the circle of friends has been raised) Im not trinking alone that amount of beer 

have a beer :beerbang:


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/10/05)

Zwickel said:


> Im not trinking alone that amount of beer
> 
> have a beer :beerbang:
> [post="85098"][/post]​



Zwickel.

You're talking to Australians at the moment. We'd be pinning a medal on your chest if you did drink that much. You guys drank beer instead of mother's milk didn't you? :lol: 

No pics showing us where mother's milk comes from either Zwickel.  

Warren -


----------



## barls (24/10/05)

ive got about 250+ long necks in different stages of cellaring but its normally about the 300 mark when the cupboard is full


----------



## Bazza (24/10/05)

I've got in kegs:

2 x pils 
1 x APA
1 x draught
1 x empty...will get a weizen in there soon

and around 25 longnecks of another draught (for family & hand-outs)
So, all up about 80L (with 40L) on the way.

A nano-brewery really compared to some of the other guys here...


----------



## Zwickel (24/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> You guys drank beer instead of mother's milk didn't you? :lol: [post="85102"][/post]​


warren, when doctor palpated my liver, he said: "o man, you have been always very thirsty in yuor live, didnt you?"
I answered: "oh no doc, not really, Ive never let it come to that"






sorry for being off-topic


----------



## ryanator (25/10/05)

I just tipped out roughly 2 cartons of ale due to over-carbonation. :angry: 

That cut down the stocks a bit.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/10/05)

Ryanator.

There's a way that can get you out of trouble if that happens. Stick all your bottles in a **very cold fridge** get them close to freezing. Then open your bottles to let out some of the gas. Recap with new crown seals. Probably not foolproof, however better than wasting the lot.  Sorry to hear you had to do that.

Warren -


----------



## ryanator (25/10/05)

Thanks Warren.

Yeah I probably should have done some research on what to do before tipping it down the drain. I wasn't thinking too clearly at the time.

On the bright side, I got pretty sloshed while tipping them down the drain. Thought I had better sample each one as it got tipped out.

Thanks for the advice. :beer: 

Ryan.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (25/10/05)

No where near enough.

90 odd long necks 30 of which are ready to drink.

And about 60 litres.

All up a 120 litres.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (25/10/05)

@ this very moment ?? <_< 

200lt fermenting put down this morning .
3x 20lt ginger beer 
1x 50lt on tap 
5x 50lt storage
2x 20lt storage

leaves me with 3x20lt empty
6x50lt empty


But hey I'm not a real brewer h34r: ( dont have march pump ) 


Only K+K and the odd extra thrown in ... but it will do till I have both the time and money to buy a micro . :chug: 

Cheers fnqbunyip


----------



## Jim - Perth (25/10/05)

Approx 150L.


----------



## Bilph (25/10/05)

The brewery is approaching summer capacity.
225l bottled.
135l fermenting.
66l conditioning.
:beerbang: 
Might be enough.


----------

